# Montell Jordan's new song, SHAKE HEAVEN



## Laela (Sep 22, 2011)

Do you like this song?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKld0A6_YQo


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 22, 2011)

Laela said:


> Do you like this song?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OKld0A6_YQo



I truly like the message:  "Taking Back the Music".  

The video is definitely geared for the younger generation     

I have a lot of nerve when all I do is dance...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 22, 2011)

Like Shimmie, I like the message but Idk...I'm at a maybe with this one...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 23, 2011)

i personally dont like the song....it just sounds "clubby" to me...its the beat that through me off with it. i  dont know what he meant by "shake heaven", but then again i didnt listen to the whole song either

FYI, just because I dont like the song doesnt mean he wasnt sincere and really giving God praise from his heart.. I just wouldnt listen to it in my MP3...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

I feel the same way about the words 'shake heaven' this earth is what will be shaken...

Over the last few years I really listen to the words of a song...sometimes the beat and chorus of the song can through you off because they 'sound' good but listen to the whole song ...


----------



## Laela (Sep 23, 2011)

Alicialynn86.. I appreciate your post..well said. 

I'm not trying to persuade anyone to like this song. I actually like it, being the music lover I am.   For me it's more the lyrics and the message in it, than the video, who is singing it, etc. I'd heard the song on the radio first and liked it. The vid is not what I'd expected; but I've learned to pick my battles.. He is a worship leader, whose ministry is geared toward the youths, like Canton Jones. 

I came across this quote from Montell on the _Shake Heaven_ title. His church is in Norcross, GA: 


Victory World Music, the music division of Victory World Church, has released Shake Heaven, the first single off the album of the same title, featuring its worship pastor, former R&B star Montell Jordan, and up-and-coming Christian R&B star Beckah Shae. Shake Heaven, the church’s first studio album, drops August 23 across the United States.

Jordan, who enjoyed a Billboard Hot 100 #1 hit with This is How We Do It in the 90s, is clearly enjoying his new season. In an interview with New Release Tuesday, Jordan says his “only objective at Victory and with this project is to create an atmosphere of worship where God truly inhabits the praises of His people.” With more than 105 nationalities worshiping at Victory World Church, it certainly would appear that Jordan is poised to make that happen.

“What I did in music from a worldly perspective I wanted to do better and bigger for Christ,” he says, “What I did in the world was make songs that made you want to party, want to dance and want to put your hands up. Now, I want to make that type of song for God’s glory. That’s how we came up with this song, “Shake Heaven.” What’s funny is that the song includes the lyrics, “I’m gonna shake Heaven, this is how we do it.” I told Jack and Beckah (Shae) that I didn’t want to include those words and they said, “You have to!” It just seemed to fit perfectly how God brought me out of the world and gave us a song that brings glory to Christ.”

Source: http://www.gannsdeen.com/2011/06/25/shake-heaven-montell-jordan-and-beckah-shae-victory-world-music/


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 23, 2011)

True, but if a song reminds me of something I listened to when i was in the world, I cant get into it...ive tried to, but I cant..When I listen to music I like to meditate and think on whats its saying, but if the beat and rthymn is reminding me of some old jam and bringing back memories, ummmm...then yea, its not gone work lol..but this is just me personally..




Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I feel the same way about the words 'shake heaven' this earth is what will be shaken...
> 
> Over the last few years I really listen to the words of a song...sometimes the beat and chorus of the song can through you off because they 'sound' good but listen to the whole song ...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

^^I know what you mean exactly...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm glad you posted this...

I was trying to remember eaxctly what he said when he was on TBN earlier this year I think or maybe late last year..but I'll paraphrase based on my recollection...

with regard to his music; he said that he was done with the world and never wanted to sing 'those' songs again...

the problem lies in whom we align ourselves with as christians unfortuantely, most of these producers, promoters, managers, sound people et al are not saved or have now compromised themselves for the 'world'

what I would hate to see happen if he was to fall into the same pattern of say Trinitee 3-5-7 who said that they are trying to make gospel music more appealing, smh






Laela said:


> @Alicialynn86.. I appreciate your post..well said.
> 
> I'm not trying to persuade anyone to like this song. I actually like it, being the music lover I am.  For me it's more the lyrics and the message in it, than the video, who is singing it, etc. I'd heard the song on the radio first and liked it. The vid is not what I'd expected; but I've learned to pick my battles.. He is a worship leader, whose ministry is geared toward the youths, like Canton Jones.
> 
> ...


----------



## LucieLoo12 (Sep 23, 2011)

I feel out the loop, I didnt even know Montle Jordan did gospel music? When did this happen? Is he strictly gospel or secular too?


----------



## Dellas (Sep 23, 2011)

I like this song, *Shake the Heavens*:

http://new.music.yahoo.com/kim-hill/tracks/shake-the-heavens--1478236



Yeah, you can't compare!
but when I heard Shake the Heavens...this is what I thought.


----------



## cinnespice (Sep 23, 2011)

I do like that song its been out for awhile. There is a channel on direct tv called gmc and they play different types of gospel music and that's a video that is played quite a bit. Some of the music that is played might sound a little bit more secular but the messages behind it are christian.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

'Smile' by Kirk Franklin (he's famous for borrowining lyrics and music from worldly songs)  I get the 'message', but there's a part of the song that both tune and music is taken from an old hit by the S.O.S. Band, 'Tell Me If You Still Care', ...When I start to sing along and get to the part where the music changes I'm sorry but I immediatley think S.O.S. Band ...

Sometimes if I'm in the grocery store and I hear an old song I can tell you how that song made me feel and exactly what I was doing 20 years ago when I first heard it...Some of those memories I don't wish to relive, they don't need to be dug up by a 'gospel' song...

I get it, I do understand what some of them (Gospel Artists) are trying to do but I think we need to remember our job is to lift God up in the earth and* HE not us*, will draw men to Him...


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Sep 23, 2011)

Alicialynn86 said:


> I feel out the loop, I didnt even know Montle Jordan did gospel music? When did this happen? Is he strictly gospel or secular too?


 
Yep. He's strictly gospel now and "retired" from secular music at the beginning of this year. 

He attends my church and I know his family well, so I'm probably biased, but yeah, I like the song.  We sing it at my church.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> 'Smile' by Kirk Franklin (he's famous for borrowining lyrics and music from worldly songs)  I get the 'message', but there's a part of the song that both tune and music is taken from an old hit by the S.O.S. Band, 'Tell Me If You Still Care', ...When I start to sing along and get to the part where the music changes I'm sorry but I immediatley think S.O.S. Band ...
> 
> *Sometimes if I'm in the grocery store and I hear an old song I can tell you how that song made me feel and exactly what I was doing 20 years ago when I first heard it...*
> 
> ...



 @ the bolded.  I was in Burlington Coat Factory and sure enough a song came on and you could see so many of the customers moving their heads to the rhythm and singing the songs.    

I was 'singing' and my head was moving too :blush3:   Music has a lot of power.


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

^^lol, it sure does....

who is prince of the powers of air (imo waves included)...again and who was who we believe to be the chief musician ...


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^lol, it sure does....
> 
> who is prince of the powers of air (imo waves included)...again and who was who we believe to be the chief musician ...



  Amen... Tell it...   You've spoken nothing but the truth.

Ezekiel 28:12-18

"Son of man, take up a lamentation upon the king of Tyrus, and say unto him, Thus saith the Lord GOD; Thou sealest up the sum, full of wisdom, and perfect in beauty." 

13 Thou hast been in Eden the garden of God; every precious stone was thy covering, the sardius, topaz, and the diamond, the beryl, the onyx, and the jasper, the sapphire, the emerald, and the carbuncle, and gold: the workmanship of thy tabrets and of thy pipes was prepared in thee in the day that thou wast created. 

14 Thou art the anointed cherub that covereth; and I have set thee so: thou wast upon the holy mountain of God; thou hast walked up and down in the midst of the stones of fire." 

This is not an earthly king, as the word "cherub" is only used in references to angels. 

15 "Thou wast perfect in thy ways from the day that thou wast created, till iniquity was found in thee." 

16 By the multitude of thy merchandise they have filled the midst of thee with violence, and thou hast sinned: therefore I will cast thee as profane out of the mountain of God: and I will destroy thee, O covering cherub, from the midst of the stones of fire. 

17 Thine heart was lifted up because of thy beauty, thou hast corrupted thy wisdom by reason of thy brightness: I will cast thee to the ground, I will lay thee before kings, that they may behold thee. 

18 Thou hast defiled thy sanctuaries by the multitude of thine iniquities, by the iniquity of thy traffick; therefore will I bring forth a fire from the midst of thee, it shall devour thee, and I will bring thee to ashes upon the earth in the sight of all them that behold thee.


*Big Note:  *

Just in case someone reads the scripture that I posted and wonders... :scratchch:   

I'm not implying that Montell Jordan's music is of the enemy.  I understand his message; his rhythm is just not my style of worship music.   

If God is using him to bring the youth to Jesus Christ, we need him and others all the more.   I just wish that our youth didn't need to 'Rock like the World' to love Jesus.   

There are so very many, many beautiful and truly annointed worship songs that I pray that our young generation will be drawn into to experience the full presence of God in worship and in praise.   I don't mind the joyful dance; my family and I love to dance; but there's a time to 'Be Still' in the presence of God and Know that He is God in the music that flows accordingly.  Our youth needs this, there has to be a balance for the fullness of God to flow and for them to know who God truly is.    

Yet, that's just 'me' ... 

Big Note 2:   I never heard of Montell until I read this thread...  :blush3:


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

I say 'believe' because the bible doesn't use the words 'choir director' or 'minister of music' like we refer to him ...but he was music

and when Ezekiel decribes him as anointed cherub that covereth...does he not mean the mercy seat..


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

sorry @Laela I don't mean to hijack your thread...


----------



## MamaBear2012 (Sep 23, 2011)

We definitely have different styles of music at our church from "The Old Rugged Cross" to Hillsong's "All I Need is You" to songs like "Shake Heaven". Sometimes we sing acapella as a church, sometimes we have a full band, sometimes it's just music playing and we worship in our own way. We also have Victory Vida that is a service done in Spanish and the music is more of a latin flavor. We have over 100 nations represented in our church so we definitely switch up the music knowing that when we get to Heaven, it's not going to be a certain style of music. And our pastors make a point to remind people not to get caught up in a style of music. Some people may want to sing when we're singing "The Old Rugged Cross," but just stand there when we're singing a song that isn't necessarily the style that they like.

I love standing in the presence of God with people around me who may not necessarily look like me, and know that that is what Heaven will be.


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> sorry @Laela I don't mean to hijack your thread...



Me too, Laela   

I apologize to you too, 'Healthy Hair'..


----------



## Shimmie (Sep 23, 2011)

Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> I say 'believe' because the bible doesn't use the words 'choir director' or 'minister of music' like we refer to him ...but he was music
> 
> *and when Ezekiel decribes him as anointed cherub that covereth...does he not mean the mercy seat*..



Briefly:  

The Mercy Seat, No 

From my understanding 'covereth' refers to his assignment of leadership.  A designated 'place' (activity) that he was assigned to as leader or to be in charge of.   He was 'annointed' (called out/singled out/gifted) for this assigned leadership (duty).  The Mercy Seat (the symbol of the atonement of Jesus) was not his assignment; it was spoken of with the instructions for building the Ark of the Covenant. 

Hope this makes sense.   I hope I understood your question correctly.

I apologize again for going off topic...


----------



## Iwanthealthyhair67 (Sep 23, 2011)

thanks Shimmie understood your explanation ...

anymore questions I'll ask in a new thread...thanks for your patience Laela


----------



## blazingthru (Sep 23, 2011)

I enjoy this song very  much, I don't want to hear it at church and it would not be in my worship service.  but I enjoy the song and have no problem listening to it, while I am driving, cleaning the house, workout etc,.


----------



## january noir (Sep 23, 2011)

I liked it a lot!  I love Montell Jordan.   Is this his church?
He's looking pretty darn good in this vid.


----------



## Laela (Sep 24, 2011)

Bolded... That is so true...



Shimmie said:


> @ the bolded.  I was in Burlington Coat Factory and sure enough a song came on and you could see so many of the customers moving their heads to the rhythm and singing the songs.
> 
> I was 'singing' and my head was moving too :blush3:   *Music has a lot of power.*





Yeah, but the most High God created music... 



Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> ^^lol, it sure does....
> 
> who is prince of the powers of air (imo waves included)...again and who was who we believe to be the chief musician ...



No need to apologize, it's not my thread.. lol  I enjoy the conversation... hugz to you and Shimmie!


Iwanthealthyhair67 said:


> sorry @Laela I don't mean to hijack your thread...


----------



## Laela (Sep 24, 2011)

cam2717 thanks for sharing more about worship at Victory World church... it's good to hear from an actual member! God bless~


----------



## Prudent1 (Sep 30, 2011)

*"Our youth needs this, there has to be a balance for the fullness of God to flow and for them to know who God truly is." *
Shimmie,
**clears throat** And sometimes our _middle-ageds _need this too.

 That's exactly how I feel. A few generations ago our grandparents thought organ music would doom you to hell. The key is in sincere and earnest prayer to be lead by God in all things. Especially when selecting praise and worship music.

OT- Cajo / Richie Righteous/ P-Dub stan checking in...:Copy of 2cool:


----------



## aribell (Oct 3, 2011)

I don't like that it reminds me of club music.  I also notice that a lot of mainstream popular gospel sticks with God and love, but not specifically Jesus and not the full gospel...basically anyone could sing it and tap their feet to it.

Generally I don't believe that worship has generational characteristics.  I don't think the Gospel or church has to be made more appealing.  Usually that means making it conform to whatever people are used to in the world.



Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2011)

Prudent1 said:


> *"Our youth needs this, there has to be a balance for the fullness of God to flow and for them to know who God truly is." *
> Shimmie,
> 
> ***clears throat** And sometimes our middle-ageds need this too.*
> ...



 to the bolded.   The way I 'fuss' around here, you know I agree with this....


----------



## Shimmie (Oct 3, 2011)

blazingthru said:


> I enjoy this song very  much, I don't want to hear it at church and it would not be in my worship service.  but I enjoy the song and have no problem listening to it, while I am driving, cleaning the house, workout etc,.



   I'd have this on my MP3 while I'm on the treadmill...   Yep, I'd do that.  It's a good rhythm to keep me 'moving' towards my 30 minutes of treading...


----------



## Laela (Oct 3, 2011)

@Nicola... I appreciate your post and understand what you mean about 'vague' songs. This song is very clear about Jesus  The beauty of all this is every one's musical taste is different and I respect that. Just because a person doesn't like a song or musical genre doesn't mean it doesn't honor God or that He is not pleased. Only He knows...


----------



## aribell (Oct 3, 2011)

Laela said:


> @Nicola... I appreciate your post and understand what you mean about 'vague' songs. This song is very clear about Jesus  The beauty of all this is every one's musical taste is different and I respect that. Just because a person doesn't like a song or musical genre doesn't mean it doesn't honor God or that He is not pleased. Only He knows...



It's not the genre, I like the song musically in that it has a catchy beat.  I'd listen to it.  I think it's more a question of what is and is not appropriate to offer to the Lord and why or why not.  I don't claim to have that answer, but I don't think that the goodness or badness of worship music comes down to personal taste.  There are differences among us all, but I still think it's both ok and necessary to examine such things.

This was on my mind particularly because I was reading Malachi and the Lord had much to say about His people offering unholy sacrifices.  Again, I don't have an answer with respect to what does and does not fall into that category, but I do think it's a question that should be taken to heart by believers as we offer sacrifices of praise.

Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------



## GraceV (Oct 4, 2011)

If a joyful noise is good enough for God, it's good enough for me. While the beat can be distracting for some, especially those who are not inclined toward that kind of music, the words show the intent: to praise God. It may be all kinds of wonky, lopsided or wanna-be-clubby but I think God is gracious enough to look at the heart of whoever is offering praise and thus judge the quality of the offering. 

Michal didn't think David's form of praise was respectable or reverent enough but it was exactly the kind of praise that the situation required. All our offerings can not be the same, and I think God prefers it that way.

That's the beauty of the God we serve.


----------



## Jynlnd13 (Oct 4, 2011)

.....................................


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2011)

Amein~ 



GraceV said:


> Michal didn't think David's form of praise was respectable or reverent enough but it was exactly the kind of praise that the situation required. All our offerings can not be the same, and I think God prefers it that way.
> 
> That's the beauty of the God we serve.




 I didn't notice that...  lol.. 
Hey, we're taking back the music.. 



Jynlnd13 said:


> *I listened to 20, maybe 30 seconds of it and it reminded me of that song "Goodbye" the one that goes nah nah nah, hey hey hey, goodbye*. And Britney Spears " If you seek (ahem) Amy" and something just felt off in my spirit so I stopped the video. But if this song helped intrigue anyone in becoming interested in seeking God, then I think that's great. But this song isn't for me atm.


----------



## Laela (Oct 4, 2011)

I gotcha...  

Yeah, we need to be careful with the bolded, because the heart -- our core being, ie. the _spirit man _-- is where we communicate with God. It's hidden from men, but not from God. So someone can appear pious to others while offering tithes/offerings and sacrifices but it would be a stench to His nostrils, not a sweet savor. Someone can come into the church wearing rags and smell bad and be more in right standing with God than anyone in the congregation. 

I'm glad that GraceV mentioned Micah and David. That's a great example of seeing things only with our natural eyes. Not directed at you of course, because you brought a great point on holiness to this discussion.  So my question to you is, what is holy? What is worship to you?

 


nicola.kirwan said:


> *This was on my mind particularly because I was reading Malachi and the Lord had much to say about His people offering unholy sacrifices. * Again, I don't have an answer with respect to what does and does not fall into that category, but I do think it's a question that should be taken to heart by believers as we offer sacrifices of praise.
> 
> Sent from my LS670 using LS670


----------

